# s7-300 connection with Wincc 2007



## ajay34 (Jul 25, 2011)

dear all ...i been having problem regarding wincc 2007 problem which i still in hang over ..but i do need to clear something about s7-300..
since i m still new too this...i have couple of question that i really need answer ,so that i can sure either the configuration of wincc 2007 (pg/pc interface)..

1) i saw 2 com port at cpu ..this cpu are (cpu-313C-2DP)..and i have 2 number of socket with 2 number of cable. 1 socket at PC and other socket at cpu which 1 of the cabel are connect other side..problem i m facing this ..the former guy who do this had dismental due to his mentality problem..and had open all the wire at socket...somehow i manage too hook 1 cable and run this system too manual..but unable to run VIA wincc (pc)..my big question..how do i connect the cable and how too set the on /off switch at the socket..there 2 set of terminal address as A1 Green B1 Red and A2 Green B2 Red...which terminal i should connect at PC side and which terminal i should connect at CPU site.

2) what is the diffrent of profibus and MPI connector ..and where can i find this catalog or manual of it ..

please do correct me ..Curenntly i connect A1 and B1 at PC socket ..A2 and B2 at CPU socket and A1 and B1 to other feild device,,and the switch at PC are set too Off position and same as at CPU socket.. 

i m really sorry for such long post..and i really hope some1 could help me


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

All of this information is readily available from Siemens, they do not make it terribly difficult to find. MPI is a totally different connection from DP (Profibus), you need specific help from someone at Siemens. Did you try to contact your Seimens office in Malaysia?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Siemens internal forum for S7-300

http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...e&SortOrder=Descending&ForumID=43&Language=en


----------



## Del (Feb 10, 2011)

Consider downloading the installation guideline for Profibus DP from Profibus.com


----------

